
Salesforce lost 3.5 hours of customer data in instance NA14 - jpatokal
https://help.salesforce.com/apex/HTViewSolution?urlname=Root-Cause-Message-for-Disruption-of-Service-on-NA14-May-2016&language=en_US
======
jpatokal
Stumbled onto this mostly because instance NA4 is also down right now:
[https://trust.salesforce.com/trust/au/instances/NA4](https://trust.salesforce.com/trust/au/instances/NA4)

